# Great Place to Visit



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My daughter found a wonderful website on dog and cat training, www.perfectpaws.com It is simple enough for children and has a lot of articles on house training, crate training and behavior training. My kids have been reading it all morning!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 6 2004, 08:18 AM
> *  My kids have been reading it all morning!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15140*


[/QUOTE]

THat is cute!  Thanks for the website!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the link. It is filled with valuable information. Seems like Biting and Housetraining are two perplexing issues often discussed on SM. In the "Biting, Mouthing" section they start talking about gaining your dog's trust and then start talking about house training. I wish it was not copyrighted or I would copy & paste it here but scroll down in this link to the heading "Use of Reprimands..." http://www.perfectpaws.com/bite.html

This page on Housetraining is also good: http://www.perfectpaws.com/htrp.html


----------

